# Imc G5 - Problème au démarrrage



## herve007 (18 Février 2005)

Bonjour à vous,

Voilà bientôt un petit mois que je viens d'acquèrir un imac G5 20p. Je l'adore 
Cela fait 2 fois, au démarrage, que l'ecran ne s'active pas (reste noir) et que les ventilos se mettent à tourner plein tupe ....

La première fois j'ai attendu 3- 4 minutes toujours rien, j'ai cru qu'il allait s'envoler tellement les ventilos tournaient.

Lorsque se problème se rencontre je le force à l'eteindre et ensuite il redemarre sans problème.

Savez à quoi cela est dû  ??

Merci de votre support

Hervé


----------



## NightWalker (18 Février 2005)

Salut 

ça ressemble à un problème de la carte mère (midplane)... le mieux serait que tu passe un "Hardware test". Tu as un DVD livré avec ton iMac qui te permet de faire ça... Par contre, il faut que tu démarre ton iMac depuis le DVD (touche C enfocée pendant le démarrage)


----------



## herve007 (18 Février 2005)

Bonjour 

Je viens d'essayer de le redemarrer...à l'instant
C'est la catastrophe....j'ai plus rien: ecran noir en permanance, impossible de booter sur le DVD..
J'ai ddebranché la prise et  / etint 20 fois desuite Rien à faire, j'ai plus rien
Je suis depité... du coup jecris de l'ibook..

Que puis je faire ?? HELP


----------



## fabio (18 Février 2005)

herve007 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> .j'ai plus rien: ecran noir en permanance, impossible de booter sur le DVD..
> J'ai ddebranché la prise et  / etint 20 fois desuite Rien à faire
> 
> Que puis je faire ?? HELP



j'ai eu EXACTEMENT le même problème au premier demarrage de mon iMac (reçu mi septembre 2004)
je l'ai tout de suite ramené à mon revendeur (j'etais tout rouge et dégouté, je l'attendais depuis tellement longtemps)
en fait il s'agissait d'un probleme de barette de memoire, il y en avait une qui n'était visiblement pas compatible...
il m'ont changé la barette et puis depuis il tourne comme une horloge, rien à redire, superbe outil...

voila verfie tes barettes, il faut bien les enfoncer... j'espere que cela resoudra ton pb
ciao


----------



## herve007 (18 Février 2005)

J'ai reussi à demarrer sur le CD après multes tentatves..
Je suis en train de realiser l'harware Test ( les ventilos sont encore à fond ::::

Pour l'instant il me marque:
- Airport: Non detecté (normal)
- Carte mère: Réussi
- Stockage de Masse: Réussi
- Mémoire: En cours cela fait dejà ..... 43 minutes c'est NORMAL ??? 
Merci d'avance ???


----------



## benamad (18 Février 2005)

pour la duree c'est  normal, je crois que c'est 60 min sur un Imac G5 avec 1go de ram.


----------



## herve007 (18 Février 2005)

C'est terminé  --> Tout est OK 

Il vient de redémarrer normalement...
Je ne comprends pas tout.

J'ai juste changer de prise electrique...je vais essayer de l'eteindre / redemarrer afin de voir si le Pb persiste.

Merci


----------



## herve007 (18 Février 2005)

Je viens de redemarrer...le probleme persiste..
Le point blanc de la veille s'allume, et ecran noir....

Je suis dégouté.... avez des idées..des solutions ?

Merci d'avance

Hervé


----------



## herve007 (18 Février 2005)

herve007 a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de redemarrer...le probleme persiste..
> Le point blen s'allume, mais rien ecran noir....
> 
> Je suis dégouté.... avez des idées..des solutions ?
> ...



Je n'arrive meme pas à l'etindre./.je suis obligé de le débrancher...
Merci d'avance de votre aide...


----------



## sergio (18 Février 2005)

Mince c'est pas cool du tout ca !!
Il faut que tu appels l'Apple Care demain ou lundi
Tu l'as acheté ou ?? recu par le Store ou acheté chez un revendeur ?  
Ne perds pas courage ! c'est vraiment une superbe machine !!


----------



## NightWalker (18 Février 2005)

Tu peux essayer de redémarrer avec la touche SHIFT/Maj enfoncée... en fait, c'est un démarrage sans les extensions...

As-tu installé quelque chose de nouveaux juste avant les plantages ?

Quelle est la config exacte de ton iMac ?


----------



## herve007 (18 Février 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux essayer de redémarrer avec la touche SHIFT/Maj enfoncée... en fait, c'est un démarrage sans les extensions...
> 
> As-tu installé quelque chose de nouveaux juste avant les plantages ?
> 
> Quelle est la config exacte de ton iMac ?



Non rien de particulier...au niveau des installations.
Il marché impeccable, j'ai juste redémarré.
Config excate:

Imac G5 20p
1GO de Ram (2 * 512)
DD 160Go
Pais airport ni BT


----------



## NightWalker (18 Février 2005)

Ce n'est pas très difficile à faire mains juste un peu fastidieux... tu as essayé que ce fabio t'a proposé ? Démarre ton iMac avec une barrette à la fois, on ne sait jamais ? 

Peut-être qu'une barrette est défectueuse, mais elle a réussi à passer le test ?

Sinon, est-ce que tu as essayé de démarrer depuis le CD d'install ? est-ce que ça fait le meme problème ?


----------



## herve007 (20 Février 2005)

Bonjour à tous....

Vendredi dans la nuit...j'ai décidé d'ouvrir la machine afin de vérifier si les 2 barettes étaient bien clipsées.

Elle semblaient OK, par sécurité je les ai retiré et remises...et depuis bonheur  
Plus aucun problème, je l'ai allumé puis rallumé 4 ou 5 fois et no problem.

Espèrons que le problème venait bien de la, qu'une barette était mal clipsée.

En tout cas, je vous remercie pour votre patience, et vos astuces.

Encore merci

Hervé


----------



## NightWalker (20 Février 2005)

En voila une bonne nouvelle... à suivre donc...

Fais nous savoir dans quelques jours ce que ça donne...


----------



## BioSS (30 Novembre 2005)

J'ai précisément le même problème, avec un Imac G5 20"
2Ghz 1go de ram DD de 250 et airport.
Sauf que jcrois qu'il est scellé, impossible de l'ouvrir. Symptomes ?? Un freeze qui
peut arriver à n'importe quand (même quand je fais rien), quelque soit la charge.

Ensuite, je redémarre, et hop, écran noir, la diode s'allume, les ventilos délirent...
J'éteins, et en essayant de redémarrer, l'écran est noir, la diode ne s'allume plus,
l'ordi ne réagit plus ! :love: ça fout la frousse. Généralement, faut attendre une
bonne demi-heure sans y toucher avant qu'il veuille bien redémarrer. Sauf qu'hier
il a pas voulu redémarrer de l'après midi... Là je flippe, j'ai appelé le SAV, ils ont
détecté un pb physique (non c'est vrai ???). Je dois l'envoyer à l'Apple Center mais
y a pas une manip à faire pour réparer le prob ?

Dommage, la machine était complètement PARFAITE ( bruit, perf, écran, ... ). :love:


----------



## NightWalker (30 Novembre 2005)

Ben il y a bien les manip cliassiques comme :

1. Zapper le PRAM
2. Enlever et tester les barettes de mémoire une par une...
3. ben on va commencer par ces deux là hein :mouais:
4. 
5. Tu nous tiens au courant... :rateau:


----------



## BioSS (30 Novembre 2005)

Zapper la PRAM ...
NVRAM... etc... Tout a déjà était fait.

Hum tester les barettes, il s'agit d'une rev.B,
et je vois pas par où l'ouvrir...


----------



## NightWalker (30 Novembre 2005)

Deux vis bloquant sur la partie inférieure de l'écran... après il suffit de soulever doucement le pied vers le haut... Pose l'écran sur une table face à la table avec un plaide au milieu, surtout pas sur un lit pour ne pas courber l'écran...


----------



## BioSS (30 Novembre 2005)

Ca fait pas sauter la garantie ???
Donc j'enlève les deux vis, je soulève la tour doucement,
je pose l'écran à plat face à une table pour ne pas le courber,
et puis je débranche et rebranche les barrettes de ram... ?


----------



## NightWalker (30 Novembre 2005)

Non les premières version d'iMac G5 rev A et B sont ce qu'on appelle des DIY (Do It Yourself), donc tu peux très bien l'ouvrir pour remplacer les barrettes de mémoire, disque... même l'alim si tu veux sans perdre la garantie...

Le mieux est d'enlever une barrette à la fois pour voir si justement il n'y en aurait pas une défectueuse...

Tu peux en profiter par ailleur pour nettoyer un peu la grille...


----------



## jaguymac (30 Novembre 2005)

BioSS a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait pas sauter la garantie ???
> Donc j'enlève les deux vis, je soulève la tour doucement,
> je pose l'écran à plat face à une table pour ne pas le courber,
> et puis je débranche et rebranche les barrettes de ram... ?



Tu as toute la documentation pour démonter ton imac à cette adresse/

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=300205an

D'ailleurs ce n'est pas 2 vis mais 3 vis. Et les vis doivent être dévissées une fois que tu auras posé ton imac à plat. Les vis sont des vis à points d'arrêt; c'est à dire qu'elles ne tombe pas une fois dévissées.


----------

